# The Official 2011-12 Magic Thread



## orangegondola (Nov 2, 2011)

I'll kick this off with news of a new groomer and pr department.  This will be the place to post pics, vids, conditions and hook ups all season.

New Cats


----------



## djspookman (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, I'll bite.. Old Red is REDDER than RED this year!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 3, 2011)

I have nothing to add other than I'm definately looking to recheck out Magic before heading west for the winter. It's been just about ten years and I specifically remember having an incredible day there. Come on snow!!!!!


----------



## farlep99 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hans would be proud


----------



## The Sneak (Nov 3, 2011)

Had my first 2 days there ever last year. Both were amazing. Really looking forward to returning. Best vibe, awesome terrain.

pic on the left taken Feb 2011, pic on the right taken April 2 2011.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2011)

Planning on hittin' it with the whole famn damily in early March


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 3, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> Had my first 2 days there ever last year. Both were amazing. Really looking forward to returning. Best vibe, awesome terrain.



This made my day.  I've been a bit out of touch w/this storm.  Come back & please let me & OG & the rest of the Magic crew know when you do.  We'd love to show you around.

Hans would indeed be proud.  Smellytele same goes for you.  Love to make some turns w/you guys.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> This made my day.  I've been a bit out of touch w/this storm.  Come back & please let me & OG & the rest of the Magic crew know when you do.  We'd love to show you around.
> 
> Hans would indeed be proud.  Smellytele same goes for you.  Love to make some turns w/you guys.



As the time gets closer I will contact ya and hopefully we can take some runs and you can show me around.


----------



## neil (Nov 3, 2011)

I need to ride on "my" repainted red chair.


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 3, 2011)

Lets get this party started!!


----------



## makimono (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a great time up there last year, all in with a pass for this season. :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 3, 2011)

Went once towards the end of last year(when they had the snow mobile races) and brought a first timer with me and we both plan to be back a couple times this year!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 3, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> As the time gets closer I will contact ya and hopefully we can take some runs and you can show me around.



Gladly, we even have our own "Smellytele".  He goes by MagicMountainPinhead.  Great tele skier.  His sons rip too.  Like throw backflips on tele's rip.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 3, 2011)

Magic and Sutton are the 2 eastern mountains I haven't skied that I'm knocking off this season.  I've heard nothing but good things from people.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 3, 2011)

^^^Hit me up, I have a $40 ticket for you if you come.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 3, 2011)

RustyGroomer said:


> Gladly, we even have our own "Smellytele".  He goes by MagicMountainPinhead.  Great tele skier.  His sons rip too.  Like throw backflips on tele's rip.



No backflips coming from the tele'r.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Nov 3, 2011)

No backflips from RustyGroomer either.  Just fun trying to keep up with the young ones.  Each year they get better, I get older.  :uzi:


----------



## djspookman (Nov 3, 2011)

Magic loves freeheelers!


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 4, 2011)

Can't wait!  A few more weeks to go!  Loking forawrd to seeing my Magic family again and all the reswt of you that want to come out for a few laps (or more)!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2011)

What the hell is up with this? http://www.slopefillers.com/calling-...own-needs-you/


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2011)

I'll be there at least once this year.  Had an awesome day (again) there last season.  Can't wait to go back.


----------



## jerryg (Nov 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> What the hell is up with this? http://www.slopefillers.com/calling-...own-needs-you/



I don't think you're link was complete, but this should work...

http://www.slopefillers.com/calling-all-resort-marketers-one-of-our-own-needs-you/

It sucks and seemingly a poor management mix-up, but Alex certainly took the high road.

Best of luck to him. He's got talent!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 6, 2011)

jerryg said:


> I don't think you're link was complete, but this should work...
> 
> http://www.slopefillers.com/calling-all-resort-marketers-one-of-our-own-needs-you/
> 
> ...



Yeah, I just copy and pasted from the other thread so I prob screwed up. I'd like to hear the story from the other side.


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 10, 2011)

Check out Magic's new website!

www.magicmtn.com


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 27, 2011)

Save Magic goes to Killington! AZ'ers spotted in Magic gear.

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/11/road-trip/


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

Was the Strategic Sticker Operations mission deployed?


----------



## orangegondola (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Was the Strategic Sticker Operations mission deployed?



No but the t-shirt brigade was in full effect


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> No but the t-shirt brigade was in full effect



My commendations.  The correct strategy given the bizarre weather on the battle plan.  It ain't right in November for tropical conditions to prevail.  :uzi:


----------



## billski (Dec 1, 2011)

Was there a snowmaking pressure / leak test recently?  How did we make out?


----------



## djspookman (Dec 1, 2011)

billski said:


> Was there a snowmaking pressure / leak test recently?  How did we make out?



that's supposed to be tonight from what i've heard...


----------



## rocojerry (Dec 1, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> Save Magic goes to Killington! AZ'ers spotted in Magic gear.
> 
> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/11/road-trip/



I make a point to wear my shirt when I'm in Magic's neighborhood, anywhere in southern/central VT....  but in general, it gets a lot of wear all over new england and is in my favorite shirts rotation...


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 1, 2011)

rocojerry said:


> I make a point to wear my shirt when I'm in Magic's neighborhood, anywhere in southern/central VT....  but in general, it gets a lot of wear all over new england and is in my favorite shirts rotation...



Thanks Rocojerry!  

A little update on Save Magic


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have never been to magic.  It seems it's all about the trees and natural snow.  My wife will ski "advanced" terrain if it's groomed.  She's not into bumps. 

Is magic a place I should hit with the "guys" or is it family friendly?


----------



## djspookman (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I have never been to magic.  It seems it's all about the trees and natural snow.  My wife will ski "advanced" terrain if it's groomed.  She's not into bumps.
> 
> Is magic a place I should hit with the "guys" or is it family friendly?



It's got something for everyone.  My 4 year old started skiing there at 2, and she's progressing nicely now.  This season my 2 year old is going to start there (if she likes skiing like big sister does!) So yes, family friendly it is!

Sorry Jay Peak... but I gotta do this:

"RAISE 'EM MAGIC!!!"


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I have never been to magic.  It seems it's all about the trees and natural snow.  My wife will ski "advanced" terrain if it's groomed.  She's not into bumps.
> 
> Is magic a place I should hit with the "guys" or is it family friendly?



The natural terrain and trees get's all the airtime on the internet, but there's plenty of groomer terrain to keep groomer folks happy too.  Though I guess there's not a lot of groomed "black diamond" terrain.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 2, 2011)

djspookman said:


> "RAISE 'EM MAGIC!!!"



I like it! :beer:


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 2, 2011)

A movie is worth a thousand words.  Check out last president's weekend which was all about the groomed terrain.

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/02/commander-in-chief/


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> A movie is worth a thousand words.  Check out last president's weekend which was all about the groomed terrain.
> 
> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/02/commander-in-chief/



Das Excellentasberger.  A little extra fat on my bacon, please!


----------



## billski (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I have never been to magic.  It seems it's all about the trees and natural snow.  My wife will ski "advanced" terrain if it's groomed.  She's not into bumps.
> 
> Is magic a place I should hit with the "guys" or is it family friendly?



Ya know, this is an excellent question which hits at the heart of the matter.  

The usual cast of yacky suspects on this forum gravitate toward bumps, trees and not groomed.  You could apply your statement to just about any area.  It simply ain't true.  Just like saying Sugarbush, Stowe or Mount Snow are wild an woolly.  Why sure every area has their death slopes and they get all the attention.  

What we don't see posting here is the grooming lovers.  I'm suspecting they feel like a fish out of water.  I say, nay nay!  You won't get beat up, I find this to be a very respectful forum, with some good-nature ribbing now and then.  I'm sure they are lurking.  If only they would step up and make themselves known, we'd have a much more balance discussion.

Last year I skied with a lady who spent the entire day on greens and blues, all groomed.  She had a delightful time.  I can't speak for young-uns since my were all grown before I "discovered" magic (my daughter skied all the greens at MRG and was quite proud of herself!)

Until them, I support the comments herein.


----------



## trackbiker (Dec 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I have never been to magic.  It seems it's all about the trees and natural snow.  My wife will ski "advanced" terrain if it's groomed.  She's not into bumps.
> 
> Is magic a place I should hit with the "guys" or is it family friendly?



Just check out their trail map. All of the green and blue trails are nicely groomed and uncrowded. Anyone who loves the groomers will love Magic. Go on a Monday and they'll have the slopes to themselves.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to skiing Magic as often as I can this season.  Great skiing for everyone, friendly and fun vibe.  Plus, I want to see my chair.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2011)

*Gnomes are about*

The gnomes have informed me that they will be out and about at Magic this year.  If you find one and you're good to him, you'll be in for a streak of good luck!

They will be roaming about the property, mostly when billski is in town, but maybe other times as well.  They are know to troll through the woods, dance on snowmaking valves, warm up in the lifties shack, nibble a bit behind the grille, hand out lift tickets and make change at the store.   They also assist in counting pennies at the bar.  While these are the last reports of gnome activity, police cannot be certain where they will strike next.

It is said that a gnome's favorite snack is a tic tac.  So be prepared, keep a sharp eye and what ever you do, don't step on a gnome!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 7, 2011)

I can't confirm the gnomes but I am happy that I can confirm the Wizard is back!  Irene won't take him down!

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/12/the-wizard-on-the-corner/


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> I can't confirm the gnomes but I am happy that I can confirm the Wizard is back!  Irene won't take him down!
> 
> http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2011/12/the-wizard-on-the-corner/



That is awesome news!!


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 13, 2011)

This Year's Shirt is out.  Come and get one at the hill.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

The gnomes have arrived and are setting up housekeeping in my boot bag.  They are already planning their first trip to Magic.  They plan to take lots of pictures, audition for movies, and hide away where almost no one will find them.   One of them was muttering something about a handle and a tow   The second has his eyes set on colored ice, whatever that means    The third one was talking on befriending a "snow snake".  I didn't think snakes could survive the snow but I guess gnomes know things we don't.  
The fourth one, well, he ain't talking...



 Below is the official Wanted photograph.  






BTW, Gnomes are known to bring good luck.  Boy, we sure need that right about now.
But DON'T cross a gnome or steal him away.  It will bring you two years of bad luck and P.O. a lot of people.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> This Year's Shirt is out.  Come and get one at the hill.



Those look great! Hope to get one


----------



## BMac (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Bill, can I get an Altoids hummer from one of those gnomes in the enchanted forest when the snow fills in?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 14, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> This Year's Shirt is out.  Come and get one at the hill.



Sweet!  One more reason to make a visit!


----------



## billski (Dec 15, 2011)

Interesting.  AMC activity just posted:

MLK Weekend in Vermont! 
Ski, Hike, Snowshoe, etc
Stay 3 nights at the Blue Gentian Lodge, Magic Mountain
Check out AMC Worcester website for details.
http://activities.outdoors.org/search/index.cfm/action/details/id/56765


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 20, 2011)

New England Snow Forecast!


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> New England Snow Forecast!



Why does this read like a legal document?  :argue:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 21, 2011)

lets get the snow going!! I'm heading up Christmas night for 8 days of skiing my favorite hill


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 21, 2011)

orangegondola said:


> This Year's Shirt is out.  Come and get one at the hill.



:-(

i'd have ordered a couple for Christmas presents if they were sold online.  Won't be up there before the holidays.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 23, 2011)

*Daily Tickets Now Online at the New Magic Store*

I don;t think I have seen this posted here yet. Yet another way to save for those looking to give Magic a shot.



For the first-time, you can now buy tickets in advance for any day online at the Magic website http://store.magicmtn.com/
When you buy online, you can save at least 6% off ticket window prices. Plus we've added some special limited quantity offerings of tickets during the season at 20%-25% off. These will not last long as there are only a few at these deep discounts and even the regular 6% off tickets are not unlimited. We hope Magic skiers and their friends will find this a convenient way to save.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 23, 2011)

While most other ski areas will be charging holiday rates this coming week for limited terrain Magic posted this on their website.

"Because the skiing will be limited and variable, we will suspend holiday pricing during mid-week and go to our low Monday/Friday regular season rates."


----------



## orangegondola (Dec 25, 2011)

Opening Tomorrow! Yee Haw


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 29, 2011)

Thinking of heading to Magic for my 1st time on Saturday. Anyone give some insight as to whether a 2nd route from the top may open by then? Or are we looking at the 1 option until we get some help from above?


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 30, 2011)

Not sure we'll have a second way down by tomorrow. Currently they are blowing in the tube park and beginner area with hopes of having it open tomorrow and from my window I'd say the chances look good. We really took a LOT of R@#$ the other day. The one option down is actaully in very good shape thanks to the mountain ops team.  Once the beginner area is open they can start thinking towards trail expansion.


----------



## xwhaler (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice, well lets hope the nastyness in the forecast holds off and we get some of the good stuff tonight and tomorrow to refresh things a bit.

hows the food in the pub like? We'll probably do some turns then grab lunch at the mtn


----------



## makimono (Dec 30, 2011)

xwhaler said:


> hows the food in the pub like? We'll probably do some turns then grab lunch at the mtn




The food at the bar is really good!  :beer:


----------



## billski (Jan 1, 2012)

*apres-ski, any day*

Here's my suggestion for a little apres-ski at Magic.  It would cost very little.  Supplies are free and bear hats optional!  

They go big in Japan!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 3, 2012)

1st time at Magic on Saturday. Had the skis with us hoping to do a half day afternoon but lift was not spinning when we pulled in at about 11:30. Didn't seem likely that it would turn based on some comments from a few folks around so we left. 

Nice to see the mtn though! Old school for sure, my kind of place. We'll be back soon as the snow flies.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 3, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> 1st time at Magic on Saturday. Had the skis with us hoping to do a half day afternoon but lift was not spinning when we pulled in at about 11:30. Didn't seem likely that it would turn based on some comments from a few folks around so we left.



:-o

ouch, i didn't realize they weren't even open.  that really does suck.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 3, 2012)

at about 2:00 saturday they got it going as I was monitoring facebook updates on my phone and I think it ran all day Sunday and yesterday w/o problem so hopefully just a minor glitch. really hoping for some natural snow before MLK wknd which is when we will be up in VT next looking to finally make some turns at Magic!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 3, 2012)

They opened on 12/26 with good coverage on trick to Showoff. Saturday morning/early afternoon was a bummer but they turned it late in the day and were open on Sunday and Monday. The skiing on Sunday was phenomenal with soft hero snow top to bottom. The guns were ready to turn on when I left yesterday and we have some good snowmaking temps now so hopefully by next weekend we should have more options available though it would be great if Ullr helped out a bit.


----------



## mig_lepuy (Jan 3, 2012)

If the red chair was down, why didn't they run the black chair?  This sounds like the "old" Magic....


----------



## bheemsoth (Jan 4, 2012)

mig_lepuy said:


> If the red chair was down, why didn't they run the black chair?  This sounds like the "old" Magic....



I'd guess the Black Chair may not be ready for prime time yet. I think I read that they were hoping to have it in service around President's Day, Negative Nancy.


----------



## makimono (Jan 6, 2012)

Magic Mountain Alpine Update said:
			
		

> The Black Line Brew Pub Bloody Mary's were so good last Sunday, we will have a "Bloody Bar" Sunday morning along with Breakfast Sandwiches served from the 2nd floor windows



IN! :smile:


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks to the Magic skiers again for making this happen.  Sign looks amazing & the skiing has been great.


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 11, 2012)

The dedication is scheduled for 8:30 am This saturday.  Come ride your chair or someone else's.  There will be celebrating all day and mabey some fresh snow!

Bring a friend.


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 11, 2012)

Magic Mountain Ski Area
‎"Bring a Friend to Magic Weekend":
- Fresh Snow
- Red Chair ceremony (8:30 Sat.)
- 50-Years giveaways for Chair #50 riders
- BLBP Friday Late Night, Apres Ski, Sunday Bloody Bar and NFL games
- 25% off 1st 50 tix sold online for each of the 3-days (fb says you have friends)

Be at the Red chair at 8:30 for the dedication!  :wink:


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait!!  Hats off the Management for putting some 25% off tix on a Holiday ski weekend


----------



## reefer (Jan 11, 2012)

*Nice Sign!*

Well done. Can't wait to bring my Granddaughter there for her first visit in a few years to hopefully catch chair 59! Papa will be very proud!
I'll try to make the dedication Saturday. Still unclear on the weekend.....................


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 11, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/01/chair-dedication-and-shareholder-meeting/


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 12, 2012)

Our 1st day at Magic on Saturday! Looking fwd to it


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 12, 2012)

Should be good, they just got 6" with more to come.  Bring your rock skis if you really want to explore.


----------



## farlep99 (Jan 13, 2012)

All of my skis are rock skis.  Less thinking involved


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 13, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> All of my skis are rock skis.  Less thinking involved



You will fit in perfectly:beer:



reefer said:


> Well done. Can't wait to bring my Granddaughter there for her first visit in a few years to hopefully catch chair 59! Papa will be very proud!
> I'll try to make the dedication Saturday. Still unclear on the weekend.....................



I look forward to making some turns with you and Double E again this year!


----------



## billski (Jan 13, 2012)

farlep99 said:


> all of my skis are rock skis.  Less thinking involved



+1


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 13, 2012)

Any beta from the hill as to whether any natural runs got opened or may possibly open for tomorrow? 
Looks like it's abt to start snowing at a pretty good clip in Londonderry real soon as the system switches from the nasty R to the good S.


----------



## farlep99 (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice write up in Skiing Mag (online) for Magic.  Awesome picture too.  Look at all that snow!!

http://www.skinet.com/skiing/photo-gallery/five-local-mountains-you-should-ski-now


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 13, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Any beta from the hill as to whether any natural runs got opened or may possibly open for tomorrow?
> Looks like it's abt to start snowing at a pretty good clip in Londonderry real soon as the system switches from the nasty R to the good S.



Here's the latest from the website. I'm hoping we can get a couple of more adventure options open tomorrow...  I think I will take my car to the car wash this evening twice

We had 6"+ fall on Thursday, another inch today and it's coming down late afternoon as well. Keep on snow-dancin'. Saturday will be excellent packed powder conditions on our groomed runs, with mare variable conditions on the non-snowmaking, ungroomed runs. Therfore, only experts should ski anything that is not groomed or had snowmaking on it (Kinderspiel, Lower Red Line, Carumba) as many unmarked hazards to skis may exist and the all-natural snow is heavier. The Upper Carpet loop has been added into Lower Trick for an easier way down from the top. Wand into Hocus Pokus will be added as well this weekend with more snowmaking tonight into tomorrow, plus all the new snow. We will wait on early morning reports before deciding whether any other terrain can be allowed for "advanced-only adventure" skiing. We plan on heading west side with snowmaking later this weekend with the cold temps as well! This MLK weekend should see some fine riding and skiing, along with the best apres ski scene in Southern Vermont here at Magic. The Tube Park is open Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday. Think Snow everyone!!!!

Time to get those college passes, and Magic Cards here.

25% off MLK and discounted lift tickets are available here.

Tell your friends and join us on our facebook page.


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad to hear Saturday was THE vibe day!
What's it going to take to open more trails?
How are the woods?  OK with rock/snake skis?


----------



## farlep99 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hit the some of the lower angle woods on Sat.  While it was ski-able, I'd say they maybe need another 6in or so to get them really going.  The good news is that what did fall was wet & packed, so hopefully that base hangs around for the rest of winter.  Natural runs on Saturday were awesome.  Fresh tracks were still available late Sunday.  A great weekend!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

I saw on Facebook over the weekend they sold a couple more shares, they must be getting close to their goal!


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 17, 2012)

Very Very close to the goal.  One shareholder familly offered to match any share purchased before Jan 31st to get the partnership launched.  If you were thinking about buying now is the time.

Skiing was great this weekend good to see Reefer, JR and all.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 17, 2012)

orangegondola said:


> Very Very close to the goal.  One shareholder familly offered to match any share purchased before Jan 31st to get the partnership launched.  If you were thinking about buying now is the time.



That's awesome, wish I had some spare $$ to get one. I do have 4 tickets that I will be using soon!


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 17, 2012)

Any idea why the food service in the bar doesn't start until 2pm? I found my burger/fries to be pretty tasty that I got in the caf downstairs and brought up to the bar. But I wonder if they could see a little bit of revenue if they offered a true lunch starting around noon?

It was good regardless and the draft beer selection was more extensive than most mtns!


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 17, 2012)

Only enough $ for 1 staff.  They basically switch from a cafeteria to a restaurant at 2:00.  The food after 2:00 is off the charts good.  They are new operators so once they work out the kinks perhaps we can get the restaurant quality food in the bar at noon.


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah, just hard to have food in both places @ the same time but you can certainly grab some & bring it up to the bar.

After 2:00 is a bit of an expanded menu & is very good.  Flatbreads are amazing.

Side note bummer, well i'm hoping not.  Anyone hear the status of the AZ-er who hurt his knee.  I didn't know he was on here until after we helped him into his car.  Hoping he's ok.


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh Guy,

http://vimeo.com/35349925


----------



## billski (Jan 19, 2012)

Who's there on Sunday?


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 20, 2012)

billski said:


> Who's there on Sunday?



Got the last discounted ticket for Saturday.  I hope I get to ride my chair.


----------



## billski (Jan 20, 2012)

What trail are the J5/J6 VARA races being held on?


----------



## farlep99 (Jan 20, 2012)

The races are held on Show-off if I'm not mistaken


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 20, 2012)

Magic was indeed great last weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 20, 2012)

RustyGroomer said:


> Magic was indeed great last weekend.



Looks awesome! :beer:


----------



## reefer (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice vid boyz....that didn't suck!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 20, 2012)

reefer said:


> Nice vid boyz....that didn't suck!



It never does:razz:


----------



## billski (Jan 22, 2012)

Ladies and Gentlemen.  The gnome has arrived at Magic.  He brings good luck whereever he goes. 

 Jim has the gnome in his possession until a secure position at the bar can be found.  BTW, he talks to Ullr often.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 23, 2012)

We had Billski in tow for a few runs in the afternoon yesterday. Magic skied very very well this weekend. I can;t wait to get back up there next weekend


----------



## Katadinagain (Jan 23, 2012)

Weve been thinking about trying Magic. Glad to hear the conditions are good!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Jan 23, 2012)

aunedurkan said:


> Weve been thinking about trying Magic. Glad to hear the conditions are good!



Come & you'll have a $40 ticket waiting for you.  Just shoot me a PM beforehand.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 23, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> We had Billski in tow for a few runs in the afternoon yesterday. Magic skied very very well this weekend. I can;t wait to get back up there next weekend



Did he buy a share while up there?


----------



## neil (Jan 23, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Did he buy a share while up there?



No sir. Billski donated a gnome to the cause though.


----------



## billski (Jan 23, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Did he buy a share while up there?



I've got two kids in college and another on the way.   I'd love to buy a share and one from MRG too. I'll use my retirement money to get a share.  No, wait a minute.  My kids are spending my retirement!  I'm already getting senior citizens discounts.  Kinda reveals the real reason I always am trolling for deals.  You got free lunch for me?


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 24, 2012)

We appreciate all Bill has done to spread the word about our "Little Corner of Switzerland in Southern Vermont."  Good to finally meet you Bill!

The partnership is almost there!  
http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/01/a-few-minutes-on-the-deck/


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2012)

Tentative plan is to be at Magic on Saturday. Tho it depends on bad the weather hits So VT. My sister is coming up from NYC and skis one wknd per year so while I'd love to show her Magic I'm not sure the 1 route will be for her from the top all day long.

Has Wizard been blown on this year yet? An East side route and west side route would be nice to mix things up. Unsure the natural snow trails will be much fun this wknd...


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 26, 2012)

If you go they did make snow on parts of Wizard adn it was skiing very well last weekend and I believe it will be fine this weekend. They also blew a ton of snow on Talisman last weekend and it was still cranking when I left at 0400 Monday morning.  On the east side they should have Magic Carpet groomed at least where it merges into Lower Trick and then Wand all the way over to Hocus Pocus which gives you Hocus Pocus and Showoff as options down even if the natty trails are not in good shape for your sister. I can;t really speak for the natural trails but there was good cover on msot everything else so it will be a question of how hard it got and how much new falls on top of it.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 26, 2012)

Good stuff....I didn't realize snow had been made on Talisman. Sounds like we have some options...we'll very likely be there on Sat AM!
We are staying in Proctorsville just outside Ludlow so close to Ok. Want to show my sister both mtns so she gets an understanding and appreciation for why Magic is much better than the 'resorts'
So we'll hit up Ok on Sunday with the NH resident deal they have for $35


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds like you're on your way to becoming a regular. Check in on Geoff's report tomorrow morning for current intel.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 27, 2012)

Magic not opening today per their FB page:

The decision has been made to be closed today to preserve our snow for the weekend as it is too wet to get the groomers out there. It was certainly a mixed bag last night into this morning with 1-2 inches of new snow last night before it turned into some sleet and then r*** this morning. Between the r*** and slushy conditions it is just not prudent to open. As the weather gets a bit cooler and the system moves out later today, the operations crew is confident about getting the mountain in shape for a good weekend of skiing and riding. We will keep you posted on any updates.


May need to start thinking abt alternative plans for tomorrow if it stays warm (Harpoon Brewery?!)


----------



## Nick (Jan 27, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Magic not opening today per their FB page:
> 
> The decision has been made to be closed today to preserve our snow for the weekend as it is too wet to get the groomers out there. It was certainly a mixed bag last night into this morning with 1-2 inches of new snow last night before it turned into some sleet and then r*** this morning. Between the r*** and slushy conditions it is just not prudent to open. As the weather gets a bit cooler and the system moves out later today, the operations crew is confident about getting the mountain in shape for a good weekend of skiing and riding. We will keep you posted on any updates.
> 
> ...



Unreal... its pouring rain outside here in MA


----------



## makimono (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

Mt. Snow showing icicles on the summit and slush at the base
http://mountsnow.com/live-cams/

WV camera is wet
http://www.waterville.com/ski-ride/photos-videos-and-cams.html

slushy at $teaux
http://www.stowe.com/_includes/img_retrieve.php?webcam/current.jpg

Loaf and the River cams are hiding..


----------



## makimono (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey lookee here...Guy Douchette's slightly harder edged cousin Luc just released his new flick Aces High! :uzi:


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

I posted a comment over at SMM, but I'd like to extend it here:

"Hey folks, I really like the videos, they are fun and inspiring.  How about taking it to the next level?  How about some vids on the greens and blues, with families, little tykes, the learning area?  "

The vids do a really good job of showing the talents of uber-talented skiers and boarders.  To attract a rounded-out crowd, I'd like to see some fun on the blues and greens.  With kids, dogs, monkeys an horses.  Well, maybe not the monkeys and horses.
Now, if you already include them, it's really, really hard to understand what's in the video by the title alone.  

If I'm a Dad trying to decide whether to take my family there and I pick up a couple videos at random, I might not pick Magic.

It would be nice to have a full listing.  
If that's what this is, http://www.savemagicvermont.com/movies/ , it could use some organization.  I also noticed the thumbnails are missing.

Now, I'm not trying to dis you or anything.  In fact, the work  you do is essential.  I love it.  I'm just trying to help organize things.   I spend a great deal of my day developing material and presenting it to a wide variety of persuasions.

I don't think it would take much work at all.  Go ahead, shoot me now!


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2012)

Bill I understand where you are coming from. FWIW I'd say a decnt percentage the video footage comes on the eaier terrain. I can recall footage from Medium, Up Your Sleve, ShowOff, Hocus Pocus, Kinderspiel, Lower Red Line, Carumba, Wand, vertigo and Lower Magic Carpet.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Bill I understand where you are coming from. FWIW I'd say a decnt percentage the video footage comes on the eaier terrain. I can recall footage from Medium, Up Your Sleve, ShowOff, Hocus Pocus, Kinderspiel, Lower Red Line, Carumba, Wand, vertigo and Lower Magic Carpet.



Interesing, but there's no way to figure that out. Video and pics have a way of losing perspective especially vertical angles.  I would rather see it called out by color than by trail name.  It's unlikely the armchair cruiser will have that map on hand.

Plus you guys are too good! I'd  like to see beginners and kids, all smiles.  I'll bet having dee-dee and some of his best friend kids sitting around eating greasy fries and candy would go a long way!  Hell, I['d be happy to take a lead role as the novice skier!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Such a great hill Magic is i need to back their for sure


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 27, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Such a great hill Magic is i need to back their for sure



You need to come to the Institution buddy:flag::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 27, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> You need to come to the Institution buddy:flag::beer:


Once snow is back in vt i be there


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Bill I understand where you are coming from. FWIW I'd say a decnt percentage the video footage comes on the eaier terrain. I can recall footage from Medium, Up Your Sleve, ShowOff, Hocus Pocus, Kinderspiel, Lower Red Line, Carumba, Wand, vertigo and Lower Magic Carpet.




THIS


----------



## makimono (Jan 29, 2012)

billski said:


> THIS



Looks like a fun little hill  I did a lot of skiing at a similar place that I bet you know, Prospect Hill in Waltham. High school ski team 3 days a week for a couple seasons.

Bill here's some Magic kid stoke for you from laser & minianimal:


----------



## billski (Jan 29, 2012)

makimono said:


> Looks like a fun little hill  I did a lot of skiing at a similar place that I bet you know, Prospect Hill in Waltham. High school ski team 3 days a week for a couple seasons.
> 
> Bill here's some Magic kid stoke for you from laser & minianimal:


Prospect:
Well, I'm "from away", just a visitor for a couple of decades, so it was before my time.  I do know a guy who bushwhacked for something to do one day at lunch.

Now, about the video. 
 I don't get it.  How is this gonna persuade mom and data that their five, seven and nine year olds will have fun here?


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 30, 2012)

We were at Magic on Saturday. Nice day despite less than stellar conditions. Enjoyed riding Red and just checking out the ice covered trees once the sun came out. Just cruised around in the AM, had some lunch and a couple cold ones in the BLBP and then went out and did 3 runs on Wizard-->Talisman once that got groomed out before calling it a day.
Big college race that day so the lodge was pretty busy but they were all on ShowOff all day so Trick and Talisman were fine.
Let's get a few inches all week and then hopefully the wknd storm pans out.


----------



## makimono (Jan 30, 2012)

Who's going this Saturday for the big 50th Partay / Retro-Day ?!?







I peeled all the stickers off my pink & powder blue Duret Mad Cow, reset the Gezers for my SX-91's and raided the way back closet for some rad day-glo threads. 8)


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 30, 2012)

Should be a blast. Unfortunately I won't be there until Sunday morning


----------



## Abubob (Jan 30, 2012)

makimono said:


> Who's going this Saturday for the big 50th Partay / Retro-Day ?!?
> 
> I peeled all the stickers off my pink & powder blue Duret Mad Cow, reset the Gezers for my SX-91's and raided the way back closet for some rad day-glo threads. 8)



I've got no day-glo (never had any) and no straight sticks but I'm goin anyway!!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Jan 31, 2012)

I might actually make it.  My "vintage" (early 90s) skis aren't ready for use yet, so no vintage gear or attire for me.  I wish I still had my Fischers from the late 80s.  Fluorescent pink, purple, yellow on a black background.  Wicked ugly but I loved those things.


----------



## orangegondola (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.savemagicvermont.com/2012/02/retro-g-n-a-r/

Bill, Guy is working on a project that I think you will like.  I will fix the movie section of the blog when I get a moment.  Real work and life have been crazy.  Not sure what happened to the thumbnails.  Another wordpress mystery.  

BTW Guy did not make Ace of Spades, it was his cousin Luc.  I think you may find more of what you are looking for here:



The movie below was shot entirely on Trick/Showoff.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2012)

for anyone contemplating Magic this weekend there's some deals available. take a look at the email I just received.  I will be there Sunday and possibly skiing  Monday as well.

Magic Faithful:

It's Magic's 50 Years Celebration this weekend so come on up and enjoy the skiing, the riding and the fun.

On the skiing and riding front, we spent the early part of the week making snow on Magic Carpet through the woods and down to Sunshine Corner and Wand. This will give beginners and intermediates an easier way down that will be groomed out this weekend. The West Side continues to ski well with Wizard down into Talisman groomed and ready-to-go! We also made considerable progress with the Black Lift as it passed it state load test with flying colors as a Triple Capacity Chair! The final state inspection will be within the next 10 days or so for it to be online and ready for the expected February dumps and crowds.

New Holiday Weekend Proclaimed 

We've declared it an official 3-day holiday for all of New England and NY-NJ with both the 50th Party and the Giants-Patriots Super Bowl happening on the same weekend. We invite you and friends to watch the game with us Sunday night and stay for skiing the next day. Here are the great ticket deals this weekend:

- Saturday and Sunday tickets are only $46 (must be purchased on online here)

- Super Monday Holiday tickets are only $25 (must be purchased online here)

- For those 50 years and older, 50th Retro Day tickets on Saturday are 50% off! These can be purchased only at the ticket booth with ID.

Happy 50th Magic! It's Retro Day...

Besides the great ticket deals, Magic is going to have some retro fun as only Magic can:

- Raffle entries for tickets and other prizes for anyone wearing retro outfits. Entries will be at the "Ski Shop" sign facing the mountain before you go in the main doors to the lodge.

- Apres ski party and trivia contest at Black Line Brew Pub as part of raffle drawing for prizes

- Prizes for all those riding Red Chair #50 all day

- 50 Years Fun Race on Show Off for all comers ($10 entry fee) for two runs on the GS course with multiple division prizes by age, gender, equipment type. Registration at top of lodge from 8:30-10 with race from 10:30-Noon. Awards at apres ski.

- 50/50 Raffle to raise funds for the Magic Mountain Ski Patrol, with winner announced at dinner. Raffle tickets available for purchase at the Ski Shop sign and during apres ski party.

- Retro Night Buffet Dinner and Dancing from 7 till midnight. A DJ spins tunes that take us back over 50 Years! RSVP at sales@magicmtn.com ($35 for adults, $25 for teens, $10 for 12 and under at the door).

Super Bowl Sunday: Pats vs G-men

The Black Line will have its Sunday Bloodies and Breakfast Sandwiches going by 10am and they will be hosting a big Super Bowl Party after skiing. So stay with us and keep on skiing into Monday as the "Super Bowl flu" will be going around.

Safe travels everybody to Magic this weekend...there is much to celebrate!

-The Magicment


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

high likelihood i'll be having a magical day this weekend


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> high likelihood i'll be having a magical day this weekend



if that means sunday let me know and we can hook up for a few laps if you like.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> if that means sunday let me know and we can hook up for a few laps if you like.


it will mostly likely be saturday but will let you know if it changes.

hope to be back the following weekend too


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> it will mostly likely be saturday but will let you know if it changes.
> 
> hope to be back the following weekend too



Really? i might be there Saturday too.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Really? i might be there Saturday too.



i'll confirm, if there bring the rack and i'll bring the cash


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i'll confirm, if there bring the rack and i'll bring the cash



Ok, I'll look for the guy in the white helmet!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Ok, I'll look for the guy in the white helmet!



its what all the cool kids wear....


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 2, 2012)

It'll be a great weekend @ Magic for sure now in light of recent news... Magic has hit the 300 share mark!  This means the co-op is on!  Good stuff


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 2, 2012)

For further info, the email just sent out...

Dear Shareholders and Friends of Magic:

We have hit our threshold of 300 shares sold!  The momentum created by the matching challenge issued two weeks ago has brought forth both new shareholders as well as many who already owned shares, and as a result we have reached the “magic” number.  This is a very exciting time for the mountain and everyone associated with it.  We have taken a great step in stabilizing and perpetuating Magic’s future.  I want to express my gratitude to all of you who have stepped forth and purchased shares not only in conjunction with the recent challenge offer, but since day one when the shares were first offered.  Thank you all for your support and enthusiasm in putting this monumental task over the finish line.

There are still some shares coming in, so I will not have an exact count until the weekend.  After a few minutes of appreciative reflection, it’s back to work to try to reach the ultimate finish line of 333 shares sold which would sell out the offering.  Those of you still out there who have yet to pull the trigger, there is still an opportunity to become part of the Magic Partnership and own a piece of the mountain’s future.

Again, thank you all so much.  This effort epitomizes what Magic is all about: a spirited community of enthusiasts who love their mountain.


Jim Sullivan
President
Magic Mountain
P: 802-824-5645
Fax: 802-824-5199
E-mail: jsullivan@magicmtn.com


----------



## orangegondola (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks all you AZers who have discovered the Magic over the last few years.  You have been a big part of making this happen!

DD


----------



## makimono (Feb 2, 2012)

Hell yeah that's awesome!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 2, 2012)

Anyone have any insight into specifically what the capital will be used for and when? I've read that a snowmaking upgrade is priority # 1 so they can get terrain open quicker and recover faster from thaw events.
That said, do they use all the money right away for snowmaking that we'll start to see utilized starting next year?
I've also heard another groomer on the way.

I have not much idea how far $900k would go towards snowmaking and a new groomer so curious how far this gets them....

Regardless, very exciting news!


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2012)

They are leasing the cat.  Good move at this point.  Prolly going to other stuff like better snowmaking.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 2, 2012)

Get ready for price increases.


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Get ready for price increases.



Given what they charge, I have no objections.  A few other small areas did that about five years back.  I'm sure I've recorded them.  I'll dig it up next week.  gotta go ski.


----------



## neil (Feb 2, 2012)

Really cool news. I hope they've had those purchased shares in an interest baring account though!


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 2, 2012)

Hopefully not with MF Global


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 2, 2012)

Definitely the large majority of the money will be going to the snowmaking system.  For sure that's priority #1.  If I remember correctly from the recent shareholder/prospective shareholder meeting that could take up probably 70-80% of the initial share money.  Among other priorities are the beginners (learning) area and completion (or scrapping of) the Green lift.  Shareholders will have input on any of these decisions.

Phantom- doubt prices will increase much if at all.  They're already low & the goal is to keep them that way.  Again, shareholders will have a say in these decisions.


----------



## makimono (Feb 2, 2012)

xwhaler said:


> Anyone have any insight into specifically what the capital will be used for and when? I've read that a snowmaking upgrade is priority # 1 so they can get terrain open quicker and recover faster from thaw events.
> That said, do they use all the money right away for snowmaking that we'll start to see utilized starting next year?
> I've also heard another groomer on the way.
> 
> ...



Check out the business plan linked at the bottom of the Magic home page, it goes into pretty specific detail. A chunk of the first money is to transfer title of the property and then snow making improvement. Obviously the partenership has progressed more slowly than hoped when it started but the push this last month has been really impressive and that anonymous donor is a true angel.


----------



## farlep99 (Feb 2, 2012)

makimono said:


> Check out the business plan linked at the bottom of the Magic home page, it goes into pretty specific detail. A chunk of the first money is to transfer title of the property and then snow making improvement. Obviously the partenership has progressed more slowly than hoped when it started but the push this last month has been really impressive and that anonymous donor is a true angel.



One thing that was mentioned at the meeting was that although the partnership progressed slower than anticipated, the mountain was able to churn out a profit for the last few seasons.  So that profit went into clearing prior tax liabilities & other pressing expenses.  As a result, a lot of what was priority on the business plan has already been checked off the list.

Thanks to a lot of AZ'ers on here who've supported Magic or have bought a ticket & skied there.  The buzz in the last few years allowed the mountain to turn a proft & push the partnership over the finish line.  The money they can now invest should produce a much better product when mother nature (see: this year so far) doesn't cooperate.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 2, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> Get ready for price increases.



Are you the voice of all that is cheery. I suppose prices may go up a bit over time but is reasonable. Its still much cheaper than the average day ticket.


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 2, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Are you the voice of all that is cheery. I suppose prices may go up a bit over time but is reasonable. Its still much cheaper than the average day ticket.



Being realistic. I would imagine that since that the goal has been met, wheels need to be put into motion.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2012)

Post for which days you will be at Magic next weekend, Feb 10-13.  This survey will help you ID others who will also be there.

Magic Mountain


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2012)

*Lessons*

Tell me about lessons at Magic.  In particular carving on "firm" conditions, much like we are experiencing this year. I need to shake off some of my bad habits and ski more consistently.  How are the instructors Please don't tell me they are "great".  Tell me why.  Also tell me why a 2 hour private is better than a one hour private.  MRG offers 1 hour and two hour lessons.  I'd like to hear from the customers before I call for more info.  Please PM me if you're more comfortable that way.


----------



## makimono (Mar 6, 2012)

333 and rising!

$1 Million in the bank...it's awesome how quickly those last 33 shares were bought.


----------



## djspookman (Mar 7, 2012)

makimono said:


> 333 and rising!
> 
> $1 Million in the bank...it's awesome how quickly those last 33 shares were bought.



WOOT!!!  great skiing with you Friday by the way!


----------

